# 1910ish Iver hubs



## filmonger (Feb 2, 2017)

Looking for an Iver badge for my 1910 Iver project...... Also need Rat traps, Seat Post, Fork, Bars, Stem etc....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 2, 2017)

Got a pic of the badge?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2017)

Something like this.....

I think the 1910 badge would have been the one without the Pat portion at the bottom ( Pre 1921 ). Though, I am not quite clear on this. I have attached both.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 3, 2017)

That's actually a later badge from 1922 and after - if it's for a 1910, this would be the style badge you need. 
Sorry, just noticed you updated your post - never mind.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2017)

This is the frame I am attempting to restore......

As you can see it needs lots of parts for resurrection.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 3, 2017)

I think I have one pre-1921 badge somewhere.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2017)

Cool..... Look forward to you finding it. Let me know what you want for it ( if you are willing to part with the badge ) Fantastic news to say the least.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 6, 2017)

Found it, with a few blemishes but still a pre-1921, hard to find. Let me know if you would be interested. Thanks.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 1, 2017)

Still looking for all this stuff Bage, Fork etc....... The Fork I purchased did not fit.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 11, 2017)

Still looking for everything.... at the moment I would take any fork that would fit the 1908 Iver - the head is 7 1/2 inches long without races and the width of the head opening is approx 3cm. This is the same size as my 1904 Racycle frame head. Anyone have a 28 inch fork that might fit?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 11, 2017)

I have this. $40 shipped.


----------



## filmonger (May 16, 2017)

Still looking for all the parts listed........


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2017)

Here's one-






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 25, 2017)

Here's another that just came up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ive...092510?hash=item2a8604de9e:g:ujEAAOSwrfVZT-K0


----------



## filmonger (Jun 26, 2017)

Now.....The fork has become a real tough find. I thought it would be easy - silly me.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 5, 2017)

I have misplaced the Badge I bought and need to find another - also looking for Kellys or Sager adjust. bars, chain adjuster screws, seatpost screw.


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 5, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Now.....The fork has become a real tough find. I thought it would be easy - silly me.



hey this is Phil from Dayton, I think I have a fork that will work.


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 5, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> hey this is Phil from Dayton, I think I have a fork that will work.



why did your fork not work


----------



## filmonger (Nov 6, 2017)

So far - none of the forks I have tried fit the bill.... but, I think we have cracked it now - the issue is the tube length. So I have found one that has the right ( thin crown) Iver fork - I will just find a solution to extend it to the needed length. I think I am going to cut another fork tube and meld them together ( I'll get a professional to do it ). The other bits are things that I need to get the project off the ground. It is a real bummer I cannot find the badge I purchased - as it was correct. I am sure I'll find it after I purchase a new one - LOL. Always works out that way.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 7, 2017)

Badge & Kelly's have been found. Still need skiptooth chain, chain adjust screws, front hub.


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 8, 2017)

filmonger said:


> So far - none of the forks I have tried fit the bill.... but, I think we have cracked it now - the issue is the tube length. So I have found one that has the right ( thin crown) Iver fork - I will just find a solution to extend it to the needed length. I think I am going to cut another fork tube and meld them together ( I'll get a professional to do it ). The other bits are things that I need to get the project off the ground. It is a real bummer I cannot find the badge I purchased - as it was correct. I am sure I'll find it after I purchase a new one - LOL. Always works out that way.





filmonger said:


> Badge & Kelly's have been found. Still need skiptooth chain, chain adjust screws, front hub.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2017)

Just need Iver hubs now.....


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> View attachment 705512




Iver screws use finer thread than those posted above.

Here are some examples, although I no longer have these.



IMG_7515 by RedBikesBlueBikesOldBikesNewBikes, on Flickr


----------



## filmonger (Dec 1, 2017)

Still need the finer thread adjustors, interested in the front hub 36h, badge screws, frame pinch bolt for seat adjustment.


----------

